# Table easel or tray



## jase158 (5 Dec 2016)

Hi All,

I am looking for one of these, wooden top, plastic height adjuster and front sits on edge of table!

Cant find it anywhere!!

Got this pic from an artist's blog but it just says "small table easel" but when i google this, they dont come up!! grrrrr


----------



## jase158 (5 Dec 2016)

Found it!! 
http://www.hobbycraft.co.uk/ultra-grip- ... 98879-1000


----------



## NazNomad (5 Dec 2016)

That's a handy thing, but I'm not sure it's 32 quid handy.


----------



## jase158 (5 Dec 2016)

£25 on amazon, but very handy as i struggle with keeping hand still when doing pyrography, so worth a lot more then that to me!!


----------



## MattRoberts (6 Dec 2016)

You could make that with scraps in 20 minutes


----------



## NazNomad (6 Dec 2016)

MattRoberts":1vzpbgnn said:


> You could make that with scraps in 20 minutes




... and sell it for £20.


----------



## Br5d (19 Dec 2016)

MattRoberts":3sjm1ngy said:


> You could make that with scraps in 20 minutes



or less


----------



## Wildman (19 Dec 2016)

this one any good?
https://www.cowlingandwilcox.com/table- ... 0wodTkoNag


----------

